# MyBoy Emulator... Please, help!



## Aylsoner (Feb 16, 2016)

Greetings!

Lately I've been playing Mega Man Zero 3 (the USA ROM) on my phone using the MyBoy! emulator (the full version).
I've tried to use a downloaded save file with the .xps directory, only to meet no success whatsoever! It would only display a brief message stating that it had an error recognizing said save file!

Could you please help me?

Sincerely,
Aylsoner


----------



## raystriker (Feb 16, 2016)

You should import the xps save file to vba and then export the save for the Myboy emulator.
Here's an old gbatemp thread i found that's related-
https://gbatemp.net/threads/could-s...ese-xps-and-sps-to-sav-for-my-m3-real.153434/


----------



## Aylsoner (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks for your reply!
However, I've tried doing as you said, but to no avail!
The files themselves would crash and register an error upon it!


----------

